# Outlook: Email sofort bearbeiten (vielleicht VB)



## RealHAZZARD (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Community,

ich habe eigentlich gleich 2 Fragen, aber ich erkläre wohl erst mal die Situation:
Ich bearbeite gerne empfangene E-Mails um mir Notizen zu machen. (ja das darf man auch mal spezielle Anforderung nennen) Allerdings muss man dafür die E-Mail mit Doppelklick öffnen --> Andere Aktionen --> E-Mail bearbeiten wählen. Naja wenn es schnell gehen soll ist das natürlich suboptimal.



Ich habe Outlook Exchange 2007. Allerdings noch nicht lange. Vorher hatte ich Outlook 2000. In dieser alten Version hatte ich immer ein Makro laufen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich es nicht gebaut habe und leider auch nicht wirklich fit mit der API von OUTLOOK bin. Allerdings halte ich mich für fit genug evt. Anpassungen daran vorzunehmen. 
Ich habe für die Lösung dieses Problems auch schon google bemüht, aber ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass ich die falschen Suchbegriffe verwende...es muss doch was geben...

Um das ganze jetzt auch verständlich zu machen kommen jetzt die Fragen:
1. Kann ich (auch ganz ohne script) Outlook überreden alle empfangenen E-Mails sofort im Bearbeitungsmodus zu öffnen?
2. Wenn das nicht geht hole ich auch gern mein Script wieder hervor und ändere es ab. Aber dafür brauche ich eure Hilfe. Hat vielleicht einer von euch ein Beispiel, in dem man via VB eine E-Mail in den Bearbeitungsmodus umschaltet oder Outlook impft dass es für die Zukunft die E-Mail gleich in diesem Modus öffenen wird?

Bin für jede Hilfe offen. Leider kann ich euch nicht das genannte Script zeigen (darf nicht). Sry, für diesem Umstand



PS: Wenn keiner ein Lösung kennt, würde es mir vielleicht helfen, wenn ich ein entsprechndes Addon für Outlook bekomme. Das darf dann vielleicht auch Geld kosten.


----------

